# AF Swiss screwdrivers



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Just ordered a few of the AF Swiss screwdrivers from www.cousinsuk.com and just wondered is anyone has used them before? They won't be used often so I am hoping they will be good enough quality for me

Noj


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

They are meant to be very good, and as from Cousins should be Genuine. Reason i say that i bought some, and were fake, thin and bendy and snapped with just the slightest pressure. I did get a refund, but never ordered more.

i have got some Cheap ones which i use, seem sturdy. But a lot of cheap ones are also rubbish.

some prices for the top makes are way too highly priced, for hobbyists.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

lol , im literally only after doing the same thing 10 minutes ago


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Noj said:


> Just ordered a few of the AF Swiss screwdrivers from www.cousinsuk.com and just wondered is anyone has used them before? They won't be used often so I am hoping they will be good enough quality for me
> 
> Noj


 They are pretty good and they will take a Bergeon blade as well :thumbsup:


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

andyclient said:


> They are pretty good and they will take a Bergeon blade as well :thumbsup:


 @andyclient Thanks for the reply and info, it is much appreciated. Always good to know you haven't bought junk

Noj


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have learned the hard way... Good quality screwdrivers are a basic essential for any tinkerer and it is worth paying the extra to get decent ones. Its amazing how much longer real quality screwdrivers last than cheapo examples.


----------



## fastmongrel (Aug 12, 2013)

I have had a set of AF screwdrivers for a about five years and they have been fine apart from when one of the blades dropped out and disappeared under the garage workbench. As said above they take a Bergeron replacement blade.


----------

